

Gridmanager.js – jQuery plugin to manage bootstrap grids with editable regions - neokoenig
http://neokoenig.github.io/jQuery-gridmanager/demo/index.html
My 1st plugin - thoughts please!
======
objnotdefined
Nice! This is perfect. So many other grid generators seem clunky by comparison

~~~
neokoenig
Thankyou!

